# What's your favorite place to go camping / hiking / backpacking near Colorado...



## hakrjak (Jan 11, 2008)

*Camping / Hiking / Backpacking in Colorado*

I live in Colorado Springs, and am planning some outdoor activities for the this coming summer. What's a good place in the area here to camp, hike, and backpack? I have camped at Woodland Park in the past, but I'm looking to find some new places nearby to go. 

I prefer rustic camping and hiking, back in the country away from the big RV's and such.


----------



## Dash D (Jan 10, 2008)

I have never been out there, though would love to. I did find some info here for you http://www.coloradorvparks.net/, they have a lot of info about different rv parks there and what to do while your there. Give it a look


----------

